# Horse Meat found in Burgers



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

The DNA tests found horse DNA in the following products: Tesco Everyday Value Beef Burgers 29.1%; Tesco Beef Quarter Pounders 0.1%; Oakhurst Beef Burgers in Aldi 0.3%; Moordale Quarter Pounders in Lidl 0.1%; Flamehouse Chargrilled Quarter Pounders in Dunnes Stores 0.1%; two varieties of Iceland Quarter Pounders 0.1%. Even lower levels were recorded in Moordale Beef Burgers in Lidl and St Bernard Beef Burgers in Dunnes Stores.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Im going to be very careful what meats i eat now! I saw this on the news in week aswell!

Whats going on? Is horse back on the menu now? Why have they not been fined?


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

Howldaloom said:


> Im going to be very careful what meats i eat now! I saw this on the news in week aswell!
> 
> Whats going on? Is horse back on the menu now? Why have they not been fined?


Obviously at some point someone decided to deliberately introduce horse meat.. Horse meat is cheaper and cuts costs.. So they better prosecute someone.. Interestingly horse meat is a better quality meat.. They don't eat any old crap..


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Horse meat is often on the menu in many countries. 

Eating any species is abhorrent to some.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> Horse meat is often on the menu in many countries.
> 
> Eating any species is abhorrent to some.


That's another argument..


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

I felt a little bit sick at the thought of this. As a horse lover, i wouldn't want to eat horse without knowing! I've always said, in a way, if i went abroad, i might try horse meat... But i've never written it in stone! And to be honest... I think it wouldn't be so bad, if horse meat was legal in the UK and also if they were on the label!!! Not being funny but when you buy meat, you would like it to be the meat you're buying, not only bits of it and bits of something else... I want a beef burger, not beef/horse/pig/whatever else they're sneaking into it...!
What worries me even more is the amount of people who send horses off the slaughter with bute still in their systems! My ex-boss had a horse shot and sent off for dog meat, that had bute in it's feed two days before he was shot. Because he didn't have vet prescribed bute... It was given to him by a friend who happened to be a vet. This happens. And that is the main reason i probably won't eat horse meat.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

I see it in the supermarkets all the time here (Spain) and it does look nice, never bought it though, and dont intend to, 

But if is in a product then it should say so, and as for drugs in meat, I hate to think of all the antibiotics and goodness knows what else is in the stuff we eat..


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

i personally have no issue with horses being killed and slaughtered for meat...as long as its done humanely....

however its very wrong not labeling whats in a product...if i buy beef - i expect to eat 100% beef!!

ive eaten horse in france............i also OWN a horse..wouldnt say id eat her (unless shes being naughty)

just added that in case anyone thinks i hate horses!! (ve ridden/owned for 20 years)!


to me its like eating farmed cows/sheep etc.... 


but yes iceland/aldi/tesco and lidl are totally in the wrong.......just glad i shop at asda


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

> Tesco Everyday Value Beef Burgers 29.1%


I didnt think they had 30% of MEAT in them, let alone horse meat


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

WARNING; THIS IS A VERY NASTY FILM AND NOT FOR THE SQUEAMISH

I found this early today...it absolutely horrific and let us hope that the RSPCA will be involved. On previous occasions when this sort of footage has been released, the people who took it were told they could be charged with trespassing.

Horse Abattoir: Film Reveals Welfare Breaches - Yahoo! News UK


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Being a horse lover i cant bring myself to watch this link, although it wouldnt matter what animal it was as if they are suffering i still couldnt watch it.
I dont know why these animals cant just have a quick simple kill without so much pain.
Now is the time for RSPCA to do something worthwhile.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Calvine said:


> WARNING; THIS IS A VERY NASTY FILM AND NOT FOR THE SQUEAMISH
> 
> I found this early today...it absolutely horrific and let us hope that the RSPCA will be involved. On previous occasions when this sort of footage has been released, the people who took it were told they could be charged with trespassing.
> 
> Horse Abattoir: Film Reveals Welfare Breaches - Yahoo! News UK


*I had read this story earlier but hadn't seen the video. Absolutely sickening.*


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

I just watched the video.. I don't believe horse breeders, many horse owners and especially the horse racing industry are entirely innocent.. Horses are for the most part a disposable commodity and the majority wind up in abattoir's just like this one.. The racing industry is famous for over-producing thoroughbred race horses for the racing industry.. too many for horse owners and charities to cope with.. While I deplore the actions of these slaughterers, I'm not entirely surprised by it.. We should be looking at responsible breeding, rather than breeding more than we require...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Paul Dunham said:


> I just watched the video.. I don't believe horse breeders, many horse owners and especially the horse racing industry are entire innocent.. Horses are for the most part a disposable commodity and the majority wind up in abattoir's just like this one.. The racing industry is famous for over-producing thoroughbred race horses for the racing industry.. too many for horse owners and charities to cope with.. While I deplore the actions of these slaughterers, I'm not entirely surprised by it.. We should be looking at responsible breeding, rather than breeding more than we require...


True Paul, I saw a programme years ago about Thoroughbreds being bred for racing and they claimed that _just one TB foal in ten_ finally made it to a racing yard; so you have to use your imagination and guess what happens to the other nine. And those are foals which are bred selectively. Add to that the non-TB foals from people who just think it's nice for mares to have a foal without thinking that they are a costly liability.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

Calvine said:


> True Paul, I saw a proramme years ago about Thoroughbreds being bred for racing and they claimed that _just one TB foal in ten_ finally made it to a racing yard; so you have to use your imagination and guess what happens to the other nine. And those are foals which are bred selectively. Add to that the non-TB foals from people who just think it's nice for mares to have a foal without thinking that they are a costly liability.


My ex girlfriend worked for a racing stable.. In the end she had to leave because she couldn't stand it.. If you think about it... The best way to limit cruelty to horses is to restrict the breeding.. Get rid of the surplus.. From a cruelty perspective it's better to have a waiting list for them than a surplus of them.. Would probably increase their value too... Ensure they're looked after better and there's enough people around to take on surplus animals when they become available...


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

People talking about the racing industry... I remember having an argument with a older woman at my old work about all this. She was an avid racing fan. But she was terrified of racehorses even though she worked with horses at a riding school. :\ She always questioned why and how i wasn't against slaughter, but why i blamed the TB industry. And i stated how the majority of horses found in slaughter houses are failed race horses, and despite all the proof shown online, she didn't believe me and seemed to think we were just picking them up off of the land. And she was convinced all horses bred on a racing stud, make it racing and if not, they find loving homes...

Trouble is TB breeding is so messed up... TBs are the worst man made breed ever! I like the horse, as i like any horse. But they most of the time have poor conformation and weak feet due to breeding. People bred for bloodlines, not for the quality of the horse and we've now landed a fast horse, but a weak and sensitive one at that. They have no bone, but they need to be like that. But the industry themselves doesn't help themselves by starting them so early in their lives... I seriously do not understand what is so important in racing so young? Why can't they bring them on like any other horses? Like ones that fall into other disciplines? I think they just have no patience and would rather run the horse to the floor at a young age, earn their thousands out of it them send it off to bed served on a plate. They don't care for the horses, it is rare to find a racing yard that will care about the less valuable horses. 

I was actually relieved when i saw Kauto Star would be taking a new career in dressage! But what's going to happen to some others? But not going to lie, most of the TBs in slaughter houses, are from USA and Japan. I think in the UK the breeding is much more refined and thought about and careful thinking is put into it. And also there are many people and rescue yards out there to help. But it's still not enough. If i could afford to save and rescue horses, i think i would. But time and money ruins that. But not all TBs can go on like some do... My boss has three four off the track TBs, the six year old is in work and becoming a beautiful dressage horse. But she's a handful... And a right cow. And the young 4 year old gelding is her eventing prospect, but again, he's a handful and really naughty. His half sister is now out in the field as my boss is waiting on her doing another career she hasn't got time for, Polo. Or someone to take her on as a young riding horse prospect. And the other is still growing but coming into work soon. That's... Four. Four horses out of millions that aren't as lucky.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

The trouble RachJeremy is Thoroughbreds are highly strung animals which usually have crap stomachs and crap feet.. Only the experienced should take them on.. Even experienced people have trouble with wayward animals.. people become frightened of them.. The problems simple.. there are too many animals bred for the amount of people available to handle them.. Many inevitably wind up in the knackers yards..


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Paul Dunham said:


> The trouble RachJeremy is Thoroughbreds are highly strung animals which usually have crap stomachs and crap feet.. Only the experienced should take them on.. Even experienced people have trouble with wayward animals.. people become frightened of them.. The problems simple.. there are too many animals bred for the amount of people available to handle them.. Many inevitably wind up in the knackers yards..


True! That's why the four my boss has are very lucky to have found their homes, they're all little watsits at time, the young gelding has to have a chain over his nose on his leadrope, otherwise he'll play up and become too strong. And we've had issues with each of them being very invasive in our space. Plenty of groundwork seems to help, but at the end of the day, they still go mad and can be tough to handle at times. Patience is always the key though. But i agree, there's not many people out there who can just shrug off a horse that's strong and faffs around like a loon. Many people get scared which only makes matters worse, and i saw this a lot with the woman i used to work with, she was terrified of something so quiet being strong with her. I was always handed the difficult ones.

I see so many horsey mad kids/teens posting things like stop horse slaughter... I don't think that. I think they should stop allowing TB studs to breed so many unwanted foals a year!


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

brilliant post on the last 2 posters..... very true.........



i had an ex-racer - who was an absolute tool (i am an experienced rider/handler)...if a faint hearted/teen got him he would have been shipped to dog food....

so yes i totally get why the majority are tb's - the racing industry is definately to play in that




but like i said ive **no** issue with euthanasia and slaughter as long as its done humanely....


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

suze23 said:


> brilliant post on the last 2 posters..... very true.........
> 
> i had an ex-racer - who was an absolute tool (i am an experienced rider/handler)...if a faint hearted/teen got him he would have been shipped to dog food....
> 
> ...


Same here. The only issue i see with slaughter is the transport, and some slaughter houses that don't do it humanely. At the end of the day, horses were at some point, just another type of cattle.


----------

